# Both Sirius and Icelink connection for iPod possible for 2004 330xi?



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm about to pickup my 2004 330xi through ED and hope to have OEM Sirius installed at the dealer prior to redelivery. Does the OEM Sirius take up the CD changer for any reason? Would I still be able to connect Icelink to the CD Changer for use with my iPod? 
Or would I have to go with the AUX input for my iPod?


----------

